# Απάτη: Αν σας παραγγείλουν μετάφραση και θέλουν να σας προπληρώσουν...



## Jsyms (Dec 9, 2010)

Καλησπέρα. Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν γράφω σε λάθος topic, αλλά είμαι σχετικά καινούριος.
Που λέτε, πριν από μερικές ημέρες έλαβα ένα e-mail από κάποιον Sylvestere Bruno όπου
μου ζητούσε να μεταφράσω ένα κείμενο 15000 λέξεων περίπου (είχε βρει τη διεύθυνσή μου
μέσω του GoTranslators). Εγώ του ζήτησα να μου στείλει το κείμενο να το δω,
κάτι που έκανε. Το κείμενο αφορούσε το ρατσισμό και είχε αρκετούς κοινωνιολογικούς
και άλλους όρους τους οποίους δεν πολυκατέχω, οπότε αρνήθηκα να το μεταφράσω καθώς
δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω ποιοτική δουλειά (δουλεύω κυρίως με τεχνικά κείμενα). Μου
απάντησε πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, και πως θα μου στείλει τα χρήματα που συμφωνήσαμε
(παρόλο που δεν είχαμε συμφωνήσει για τίποτα  ΜΕ ΕΠΙΤΑΓΗ, ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ, αρκεί να του δώσω όνομα, τηλέφωνο, διεύθυνση κ.λπ. Μου έστειλε επίσης φωτογραφία του διαβατηρίου του, που φαινόταν όμως πως ήταν ψεύτικο. Εννοείται πως δεν δέχτηκα τη "δουλειά". Υπάρχουν και άλλοι που παραλίγο να πέσουν θύματα της ίδιας απάτης (μεταξύ αυτών, μια Ελληνίδα).
Για λεπτομέρειες δείτε εδώ: http://www.proz.com/forum/scams/180274.html

Οπότε προσοχή!!!


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2010)

Διάβασα το νήμα στο ΠροΖ, λίγο βιαστικά λίγο σκοντάφτοντας, και δεν είμαι σίγουρος πάνω σε ποιες αδυναμίες του τραπεζικού συστήματος πατάει το συγκεκριμένο κόλπο. Εισπράττει χρήματα από την τράπεζα ενώ το τσεκ είναι τελικά χωρίς αντίκρισμα; Ή κάνει ξέπλυμα χρημάτων; Θεωρώ απίθανο να γίνεται τόσο περίπλοκη απάτη για ξέπλυμα λίγων χιλιάδων δολαρίων. 

Το ζουμί είναι ένα: όταν θέλουν να σας πληρώσουν προκαταβολικά και όταν σας στείλουν για προκαταβολή τα πενταπλάσια χρήματα απ' όσα συμφωνήσατε, μη σας φανεί περίεργο που είναι απάτη. Δεν βγήκε στην τύχη η φράση: too good to be true.

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2010)

Και αν βάλω στο Γκουγκλ "advance payment scam", πρώτο εύρημα είναι αυτό:
http://netcred.co.uk/security/overpayment-or-advance-payment-scam.html


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 10, 2010)

Εδώ είναι πασίγνωστο το κόλπο αυτό: πουλάς κάτι που κοστίζει π.χ. 500 δολάρια. Σου στέλνει ο απατεώνας 1500 (επειδή τάχα δεν έχει λογαριασμό σε δολάρια) και σου ζητάει να του στείλεις τα 1000 της διαφοράς. Αν είσαι αφελής καταθέτεις την επιταγή (η οποία βέβαια θα πάρει τουλ. 2-3 μέρες μέχρι να εκκαθαριστεί) και κάνεις ανάληψη για 1000 δολάρια _από τα δικά σου λεφτά_.

Σημείωση που ίσως να φανεί χρήσιμη: πριν από 4-5 χρόνια, όταν είχα βάλει αγγελία στο craigslist για να υπενοικιάσω το διαμέρισμα από το οποίο μόλις είχα μετακομίσει, έλαβα 5-6 τέτοια μηνύματα, όλα από διευθύνσεις yahoo.co.uk.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2010)

Άντε να κάνουμε πάλι επανάληψη όλο το νήμα της Β. για να μη μας πιάνουν κότσους:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance-fee_fraud


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Άντε να κάνουμε πάλι επανάληψη όλο το νήμα της Β. για να μη μας πιάνουν κότσους:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance-fee_fraud



Καθώς και το αντίστροφο, βέβαια: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/419eater.com


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2010)

Αξίζει η περίπτωση που έστελναν τους απατεώνες στο Τσαντ. Εδώ κάποιος καταθέτει τη γνώμη του. Λυπάσαι τους απατεώνες στο τέλος:

The reason scammers might not suspect early that they’re being baited is because in their world (the third world), it is inconceivable that anyone would use time and money to sit around on the internet and mess with people just for fun, with no expectation of profit... 

Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι με ξετρελαίνει να βλέπω πώς στήνεται και εξελίσσεται μια απάτη. Δεν έχω χάσει ταινία του Μάμετ με απάτες (καλά, και χωρίς απάτες) και ομολογώ ότι θα απολάμβανα την ιστορία του χρηματιστηρίου αν δεν είχε επαναληφθεί ολόιδια αρκετές φορές σε πολλές χώρες.

Μια απάτη που παρακολούθησα από την αρχή ως το τέλος με πολύ ενδιαφέρον, τόσο καλά ήταν ενορχηστρωμένη, απόλυτα νόμιμη (έπεφτα πάνω της κάθε φορά που βολτάριζα στην Όξφορντ Στριτ), βασισμένη στην ανθρώπινη απληστία περισσότερο παρά στην αφέλεια (δηλαδή, κάτι σαν το χρηματιστήριο σε πολύ μικρότερη κλίμακα): η απάτη της δημοπρασίας.

http://everything2.com/user/TenMinJoe/writeups/mock+auction


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Εδώ είναι πασίγνωστο το κόλπο αυτό: πουλάς κάτι που κοστίζει π.χ. 500 δολάρια. Σου στέλνει ο απατεώνας 1500 (επειδή τάχα δεν έχει λογαριασμό σε δολάρια) και σου ζητάει να του στείλεις τα 1000 της διαφοράς. Αν είσαι αφελής καταθέτεις την επιταγή (η οποία βέβαια θα πάρει τουλ. 2-3 μέρες μέχρι να εκκαθαριστεί) και κάνεις ανάληψη για 1000 δολάρια _από τα δικά σου λεφτά_.


Σκέψου βέβαια ότι αν η επιταγή έρχεται από τράπεζα του εξωτερικού, δεν κάνει 2-3 μέρες, αλλά τουλάχιστον 2-3 εβδομάδες για να εκκαθαριστεί. Όταν κάποιος πελάτης μου στείλει επιταγή αντί για έμβασμα, και φυσικά το ποσό συνήθως είναι και πολύ μικρό, την καταθέτω στην τράπεζά μου και τα λεφτά πιστώνονται μετά από καμιά 20αριά μέρες.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2010)

Jsyms said:


> Για λεπτομέρειες δείτε εδώ: http://www.proz.com/forum/scams/180274.html





nickel said:


> Και αν βάλω στο Γκουγκλ "advance payment scam", πρώτο εύρημα είναι αυτό:
> http://netcred.co.uk/security/overpayment-or-advance-payment-scam.html


Μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση βέβαια η συζήτηση στο Προζ. Αρκετοί συνάδελφοι, με μεγάλη αφέλεια, δηλώνουν ότι μπορεί να μην είναι απάτη, και μπορεί να είναι ένας "άπειρος" πελάτης που νομίζει ότι πρέπει να προπληρώσει τη μετάφραση.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αξίζει η περίπτωση που έστελναν τους απατεώνες στο Τσαντ. Εδώ κάποιος καταθέτει τη γνώμη του. Λυπάσαι τους απατεώνες στο τέλος:


Εγώ πάντως τους λυπήθηκα πάρα πολύ, γιατί μπορεί να είναι βδελυροί ψεύτες, ωστόσο σε πολλές από τις χώρες που ζουν κάποιοι από αυτούς τους «απατεώνες», ένα βδελυρό ψέμα μπορεί να σημαίνει φαγητό για μία ακόμα μέρα. Εντάξει, ωραία η ιδέα του ξεσκεπάσματος, αλλά από τη στιγμή που κανείς δεν πέφτει ο ίδιος στην παγίδα και ενημερώνει και όσους περισσότερους μπορεί για την απάτη, δε χρειάζεται ούτε να ταπεινώνει τους απατεώνες, ούτε, πολύ περισσότερο, να τους βάζει σε τέτοιο κίνδυνο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Μουσικό διάλειμμα, από την πιο γνωστή scam movie.





 
Και το τρέιλερ της ταινίας _419: The Nigerian Scam_, που μπορείτε να δείτε ολόκληρη εδώ.




_419: the Nigerian Scam_ is an internationally acclaimed movie - an educational docu-drama that reveals how the Internet fraud works and what the common mistakes are. ...[It] is the first movie ever made on this topic. Due to the sensitive and educational aspects of the movie, all the people involved in the production volunteered their hours, the whole budget spent being only $180 - a fact that got international attention in all media! ​


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2014)

Απατεώνες θα υπάρχουν όσο θα υπάρχουν αφελείς με λεφτά για πέταμα:

Θύμα μιας καλοστημένης απάτης μέσω των κοινωνικών δικτύων έπεσε ένας αυστριακός πατωματζής, ο οποίος πείστηκε ότι ο άνθρωπος που επικοινώνησε μαζί του μέσω Facebook για να του ζητήσει μια δουλειά ήταν ο πρίγκιπας Χάρι.

Η δουλειά ήταν μεγάλη: θα άλλαζε πατώματα στο Μπάκιγχαμ και για αυτό έπρεπε να καταθέσει μια προκαταβολή 27.500 [ευρώ] σε διάφορους τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς της Βρετανίας.

Ο μάλλον αφελής αυστριακός πίστεψε ότι έκλεισε τη δουλειά της ζωής του και μετέφερε το ποσό. Φυσικά πολύ γρήγορα διαπίστωσε ότι κανείς δεν είχε σκοπό να αλλάξει τα πατώματα στο Παλάτι, αφού μετά τη μεταφορά των χρημάτων, ο «πρίγκιπας» του Facebook εξαφανίστηκε.

Αμέσως επικοινώνησε με την αυστριακή αστυνομία, αλλά όπως παρατηρεί και η εφημερίδα Kurier, οι πιθανότητες να πάρει τα χρήματά του πίσω είναι μικρές.
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231303805
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-26603731


Αν έχετε σκυλάκια για αναπαραγωγή κόργκι και πάρετε παραγγελία από το Μπάκιγχαμ, ψάξτε το καλύτερα πριν αρχίσετε να καταθέτετε λεφτά σε ξένους λογαριασμούς.


----------

